# "Bold talk for a one eyed fat man."



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2008)

True Grit Trailer


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 29, 2008)

When I lived in the UK I realized how American I really am. I really love that film. Wayne made a (more than) a few klunkers but that's a good, and very humanizing, film. 

The Shootist is also one of my favorites for the same reasons. It's a great cast and they seem to have really enjoyed working together.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 29, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I really love that film. Wayne made a (more than) a few klunkers but that's a good, and very humanizing, film.



I agree. That brought back memories. I went to it with my Dad when it came out. It was the first and only time I ever heard him say, "That was a good movie."


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 29, 2008)

What a classic quote,


Says Life Magazine:

"'TRUE GRIT' is good enough for me; it is good enough for you, and if it isn't good enough for some movie company, then the free enterprise system is really going to hell."


----------

